# padding-top und padding-bottom Problem



## kalfany (12. März 2005)

Hallo,
  ich habe folgendes Problem:
  Ich würde gerne padding-top: und padding-bottom: anwenden, indem der Text dann weiter in die Mitte rutscht.
  Im Mozilla  geht das auch und sieht so aus:
http://www.picupload.net/myimage/3db0f9c124f07c49e55920da0.gif

  Aber im Internet Explorer  geht es nicht und sieht so aus:
http://www.picupload.net/myimage/9753aedde6fa146cd0acf9452.gif

  Der Code in der style.css lautet:

```
.schrift_mitte {
  font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
  font-size: 10px;
  color: #D2D3E0;
  padding-top: 3px;
  padding-bottom: 3px;
  padding-left: 80px;
  padding-right: 80px;
  }
```
 
  Und hier die Seite ohne padding-top: und padding-bottom:
  Aber ich will ja die beiden auch anwenden, damit der Text oben nicht so dran klatscht...
  Nur geht  das im IE nicht, aber css4you.de sagt mir, dass die Befehle auch im IE funktionieren müssten:

http://www.webmix-fun.com/designs_webmix/design_anarkin/index.html

  Danke für eure Hilfe.

  kalfany


----------



## Maik (12. März 2005)

```
<td height="31" colspan="4" valign="top" style="background-image: url(bilder/images_r4_c1.jpg);" class="schrift_mitte"><a href="http://www.masterbet.de">www.MasterBet.de</a> +++ <a href="mailto:info@masterbet.de">info@masterbet.de</a></td>
```
 Wenn der Text mittels *padding-top:3px* und *padding-bottom:3px* in der Tabellenzelle vertikal zentriert werden soll, dann entferne mal das Attribut *valign="top"* und ggfs. auch *height="31"*, da sich die Höhe der Tabellenzellen aus der Schriftgrösse und dem oberen / unteren Innenabstand von selbst ergibt ;-] 

Anmerkung: wenn du für den oberen und unteren bzw. linken und rechten Innenabstand den gleichen Wert wählst, dann kannst du dies auch so notieren:

CSS-Code:

```
.schrift_mitte {
  font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
  font-size: 10px;
  color: #D2D3E0;
  padding: 3px 80px; /* Innenabstand oben-unten / links-rechts */
```

greez, maik.l


----------



## kalfany (12. März 2005)

Hast du das getestet?

 Also bei mir funktioniert es im IE leider nicht. Wenn ich die Höhe weg mache, dann wird die Tabelle zu klein in der Höhe und es sieht nicht mehr gut aus.

 Hmmm


----------



## Gumbo (12. März 2005)

Lass die Hintergrundgrafik einfach nicht wiederholen:
	
	
	



```
background-repeat: no-repeat
```
Damit wäre zumindest der unschöne Effekt beseitigt.


----------



## Maik (12. März 2005)

Dann erhöhe einfach den Wert für das obere und untere Padding, wenn die Tabellenzelle nicht hoch genug ist - also z.B.:

CSS-Code:

```
.schrift_mitte {
  font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
  font-size: 10px;
  color: #D2D3E0;
  padding: 5px 80px; /* Innenabstand oben-unten / links-rechts */
```
greez, maik.l


----------

